# Poodles with Drive?



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

In another thread, tortoise mentioned some mpoos can be "like a malinois in a small fluffy body. Not as intense, but all the drive to play, tug, chase, fetch, etc. Highly trainable!". 

Being new to the poodle breed, I had a bit of a shock when I read this because it describes Cali to a T. I'd been thinking that Cali's temperament was not the least bit poodle-like. I will freely admit to needing some poodle-specific education.  

It seems Cali would rather play tug and fetch than eat and breathe. There are times when I think she is going to be a totally awesome dog when she's trained and grown and other times when I just look at her and despair if we're ever going to get there. 

I would love to hear stories and training tips from those members whose dogs have this kind of temperament. I have a feeling I am going to need some help along the way with my driven little poodle!!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Poodles were bred to be working dogs! They're supposed to be like that. They were used as water dogs, gun dogs and for searching out truffles. Even some toy poodles will point.

Of course, it's inconvenient for fluffy pets and show dogs to have so much drive, so more sedate dogs have also been selectively bred for hundreds of years. 

The result is finding a range of temperament in the breed, which makes poodles suitable for many personalities of owners. 

I love the working dogs, so the drivey poodles appeal to me.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I have one of each type, lol. Callie is mellow and pretty quiet, Raven will fetch until he passes out. 

The best thing for Raven has always been exercise and lots of it. I do regular training with the dogs, simple manners like sit, down and stay, long sit, long down stay, etc. I hide his ball or platypus (favorite toy, and his baby), and get him to go look for it. Swimming in the summer. I live on 2 acres, and I put the dogs out for at least 5 - 10 min (except for Duke in the Winter, lol) close to 10 times a day. I go out with them every time, I smoke (I know, I'm bad) so it's no hardship, lol! But I do find it has really led to them being well behaved dogs. Lots of recall work, fetch work, working with distraction and competition. I don't really even give it a lot of thought, it's just the way it's always been, .


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I love dogs with drive. Mine do tracking & obedience with Tia dabbling in herding from time to time. Actually there are a number of mini & standard poodles doing tracking & tracking search dog here in Australia. I find the biggest thing is to give their minds as well as their bodies exercise & they thrive on it. I live in a rural area with horses & the Ninety Mile Beach nearby so I am blessed with lots of areas for my dogs to run & play.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I also love the drive-iness of my poodle. He's nearly three now, so not so buzzing with energy all the time, but he does everything at full speed. We do lots of work on focus to direct the drive. And I provide lots of outlets and lots of mental work. It can be a pain to live with at times, but generally I LOVE his full-on personality.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have to admit I love my not-very-driven dogs! They thoroughly enjoy racing around outside, and the occasional game of zoomies inside, but are also happy to settle for a chew or a snooze when I am busy, or want a zizz myself. I suspect drive is part innate, and part education - I am sure Poppy could have been go-go-go in another household.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I have one of each. I love them each for their unique qualities and as a duo they are a perfect complement! The driven one I started in obedience. He loves it, lots a treats and a job to do! It is also great bonding time for us, alone. The younger one is not as treat driven so a little harder to train. But she is more mellow so it all evens out.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Try directing all that drive and energy into something you both enjoy like agility. It is a lot of fun and gives lots of mental and physical exercise. Swizzle has a lot of drive and then fall into an exhausted little cuddly heap. It is so cute.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Try directing all that drive and energy into something you both enjoy like agility. It is a lot of fun and gives lots of mental and physical exercise. Swizzle has a lot of drive and then fall into an exhausted little cuddly heap. It is so cute.


Sounds like Cali, the only time she's cuddly is when she's comatose.  From everything I've read here, it sounds like she is a completely normal Poodle. 

I have known two poodles, one an mpoo and one a spoo, that I admired immensely. The spoo does tracking, agility, rally-o and obedience. The mpoo does all that plus flyball. If I'd had my thinking cap on when I was considering a poodle, I would have realized there had to be poodles with a lot of drive or they wouldn't excel in these sports. Duh!

I also should have clued in when Cali's breeder asked me what I'd done with my Rotties. When I said I'd done tracking, therapy work, agility and obedience, he said he had a little girl he thought would suit me perfectly. Duh again!

There have been days I've looked at Cali and wondered if she'd been inhabited by the spirit of my last Rottie. LOL That old girl drove me (ha, ha) to distraction for the first two years I had her. More than once I was tempted to throw her on a plane and ship her back to Texas! To preserve my sanity, I got her involved in lots of stuff to keep her mind and body busy and she turned out to be the most fun dog I've ever owned. 

Guaranteed you will be seeing lots of questions from me in this forum since I seem to have ended up with a malinois in fluffy clothing.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She sounds like a pistol. Swizzle has tons of drive but is very cuddly too just not when he has the zoomies. Some dogs demand more of their owners, I would say this is true of poodles, but they give more too. I look forward to hearing about the adventures of Cali.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

How old is Cali? My mini is very energetic, active and drivey. He was a handful until about 18 months. Now at 2.5 years old, he's great! Still has tons of energy and will fetch or tug or play for hours, but he can also settle down and just chill (as long as he is getting enough exercise, that is).

Where it used to take hours and hours of exercise and play to chill him out, now a one hour walk or one hour at the dog park is good and he will be content the rest of the day. He gets exercise every single day, though, and that is the key to a content dog!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

PaddleAddict said:


> How old is Cali? My mini is very energetic, active and drivey. He was a handful until about 18 months. Now at 2.5 years old, he's great! Still has tons of energy and will fetch or tug or play for hours, but he can also settle down and just chill (as long as he is getting enough exercise, that is).


Good to hear, it gives me hope! Cali is 6 1/2 months old. I got her at the age of 4 months, so we had a bit of catching up to do as far as walking on the leash went (as in she'd never done it before). Now she's doing so much better with that I walk her 30 - 40 minutes in the morning and another 20 - 30 in the afternoon. I'm home during the day, so we usually have a couple of play/training sessions as well. She occasionally goes to doggy daycare and goes to obedience class once a week. I try to keep her as busy as I can. 

I am now getting a bit of a break as she'll usually konk out for a while after her walks.....I find myself tiptoeing around the house because if something wakes her up, that's it, she's off again! LOL 

In the evening, when I'm ready to just veg out in front of TV, she is still raring to go! I have discovered recently though that she is entirely happy as long as there is an arm there to hold the rope or throw the ball. She doesn't seem to need my total attention so I've stopped feeling guilty about having my mind elsewhere at this time. By about 9:30, she finally konks out. At bedtime, I literally have to pick her up and stand her on her feet to get her to go outside for that last pee. I wish I could sleep like that!

When I first got Cali, my mom would phone and ask me how I was doing. I always replied I was exhausted! When I'd had her for about two weeks, I had to go on an all-day training course. My mom offered to come and look after Cali for me. I kept telling my mom she didn't know what she was letting herself in for. She said, "she's just a tiny, little puppy, how bad can it be?". Famous last words! ROTFLMAO! My mom said afterwards she'd never been so worn out in all her life, she'd had to go home and take a nap afterwards! This is one busy puppy! 

I can definitely see progress in the two months I've had her though and I truly do think she is going to be a fun, fun dog in the long run. Apart from companionship, the other major reason I got her is because I wanted a small dog with a good stable temperament and, on that, she delivers! She is incredibly social with all people and dogs. I'm going to be a grandma for the first time this fall so I wanted a dog that would be good with kids. I live in the 'burbs so there are lots of kids to socialize her with. Cali absolutely adores children of all ages so that bodes well for my future grandson.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Cali sounds JUST like Jäger at that age. Maybe they are soulmates.  

Puppyhood was an exhuasting time! And if you think it's rough now, if Cali is anything like mine brace yourself for 9 months to 12 months, yikes! Endless energy and always testing his boundaries... but it was all worth it it. It really is true, Jäger is so much FUN! He has has such a joy for life. He loves people and people love him. He goes with us everywhere and he is so well behaved. He has the energy and willingness to go for a 5-mile hike or run, or accompany us on an all-day outing. He is the most incredible dog I have ever owned, I just adore him. My FIL has a standard poodle who is much calmer than my dog and she is just laid back and a very good girl. I love her, but sometimes she just seems a little boring compared to my little dog... ha ha ha.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two just love kids too! Wish I could pop a kid out from behind my back as the ultimate treat in obedience lessons, ha,ha! Anyway I have one of each and they are full sisters; one of my standard poodle females is loving, affectionate and calm, although a fetching fiend. The other one is very drivey, and she even walks and runs differently. Her tail is jacked right up, her head is up and swiveling from side to side, looking for action  Anyway it's fun to have one of both temperaments--Maddy is a star in obedience lessons, at our final competition she won both first and second! We don't even know how that's possible, ha, ha!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, one thing, though I do wish Jäger liked kids... he does NOT like them one bit. Babies, yes, little ones younger than 2, yes, but from about 3 to 10 he just doesn't dig them. Even teenagers bother him (the loud, obnoxious, high-pitched giggly ones). 

I made a point to socialize him with kids of all ages and I know his breeder socialized the puppies with her grandkids, but he still is just not a fan. Now, if they are quiet and calm (the rare ones!) he does like them and will approach them willingly. One time we met a girl of about 7 and she was an unusual girl, very mature and calm for her age. He loved her, went right up to her with wags and kisses as if she was an adult human, not a kid. It really seems to be the demeanor more than the actual age. 

Once our friends came to our house with their 4 year old girl and she was a little afraid of him, so did not chase him or even look at him. She also was very quiet and calm, just sat there playing with her toys while we chatted. Jäger loved her... he followed her around the house and layed down next to her while she played, just watching her. It was very cute. But then my other friend brought her 4 year old boy and he is VERY loud, aggressive, active, jerky, and Jäger really was afraid of him.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Indie is loaded with "drive". She keeps a ball with her at all times and when we go outside for ball throwing she will do it until....well, she's 9 now, I had to MAKE her rest this weekend on our off leash outing. I thought she was going to overheat, it was warm that day....she'll sit and stare at us until we throw the ball all day every day...Lady, the 2 yr old, will play until she is distracted...I think she has ADD...she is the better retriever, however...we once had another poodle with zero drive....


----------



## ROHAN-K9mm (Nov 20, 2011)

PaddleAddict said:


> How old is Cali? My mini is very energetic, active and drivey. He was a handful until about 18 months. Now at 2.5 years old, he's great! Still has tons of energy and will fetch or tug or play for hours, but he can also settle down and just chill (as long as he is getting enough exercise, that is).
> 
> I am so glad I went on tonight. Maddan is a mpoo 1 year old. My last homebred just died in her sleep , -the end of 45 years of standard poodles. I hit 70 this spring, and I can't lift a standard any more - especially if they don't want me to.
> I started looking for a small standard or mpoo last fall. went to the poodle specialty show in Conn. last fall and started looking= for this May. I found Maddan on line - He was bought as a show prospect, and only dropped on one side so at 8 months he became available for a companion. I researched him, his breeder watched videos of him with other dogs and kids, and got him. Dec. 6 at 9 months'
> My last girl was very laid back and a lady. I wanted something with a little more drive. Be careful what you wish for  He is a year old now and driving me nuts. He has a dog buddy, for play dates. an older tpoo long, solid and low to the ground to squabble with, and me trying to train him - I trained my Spoos, and did the CD, CGC stuff- I showed them as a brace in obedience. 12 pounds of mpoo - no big deal - HA! he is loving, and we are making progress. I have about 2 acres of fenced back yard so we play out there. He has entered the Bevis &Buthead age of his existance and I am so glad to hear everyone on this thread. My last puppy was born 16 and a half years ago, and they were all easier.- now I did get him older, If I kept to my plan next year I would be where I am right now if I got a puppy when school got out this spring. It is lovely to hear that he will be less like a demented grasshopper, and more like a partner later.I wanted more drive, and someone who liked to work, not just doing it to please me. I have it in spades


----------



## ROHAN-K9mm (Nov 20, 2011)

[I duplicated the post


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> Indie is loaded with "drive". She keeps a ball with her at all times and when we go outside for ball throwing she will do it until....well, she's 9 now, I had to MAKE her rest this weekend on our off leash outing. I thought she was going to overheat, it was warm that day....she'll sit and stare at us until we throw the ball all day every day...Lady, the 2 yr old, will play until she is distracted...I think she has ADD...she is the better retriever, however...we once had another poodle with zero drive....


Indie sounds awesomely fun.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

"Demented grasshopper" ... if that isn't a perfect description of a young miniature, I don't know what is :smile:.

I find my poodle the perfect combo of high drive plus an off switch (although not developed until about 18 months). I don't think I could live with a BC; the ones I've met don't have an off switch. My sister had Malinois until she switched to a GSD ... Mals are lovely, brainy dogs, but again, no off switch, busy, busy, busy dogs.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

ROHAN-K9mm said:


> I hit 70 this spring, and I can't lift a standard any more - especially if they don't want me to..... My last girl was very laid back and a lady. I wanted something with a little more drive. Be careful what you wish for  He is a year old now and driving me nuts. ....I trained my Spoos, and did the CD, CGC stuff- I showed them as a brace in obedience. 12 pounds of mpoo - no big deal - HA!


I almost choked reading your post, it was so funny! I think mainly because it mirrors my feelings exactly.  

One reason I got a mpoo was because I just turned 60. Thinking ahead, I could see where getting another large dog could be a problem down the road. It is pretty great though that there is a breed of dog for every season of our lives.  To quote Roger Caras, "Dogs are not our whole lives but they make our lives whole".


----------

